# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  غلطت فى ديالو يا كروجر والله

## وليد المريخابى

* 
ديالو ما بقعد كنبة يا كروجر 

فى دى ما عندك حق تب 
*

----------


## tito_santana

*وليد ، كروجر صفحة وانتهت ..
مبروك علينا الكأس يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*يا خي كروجر ده
الغلط راكبو من راسو 
لي رجولـــــو
يا وللي
..
*

----------


## Star Plus

*لاعب بكل هذه الامكانيات في الكنبه
وحين اضطر لاشراكه ... لم يشركه
كروجر عدو نفسه
ربنا يسهل عليه
*

----------


## النجم الساطع

*ديالو لاعب كبير 
حتى فى مباراة الامل عرفنا ان ديالو مكسب
وهذا هو الاهم
*

----------


## الاستاذ

*كوروجر جبان
*

----------


## أوندى

*ديالوا   وراجى  حررا شهادة  وفاة  كروجر  الرسمية  ..
*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

يا خي كروجر ده
الغلط راكبو من راسو 
لي رجولـــــو
يا وللي
..



 
وليد مريخى اصيل
وبهمو المريخ
وانا متاكد
*

----------


## andy09

*كدي يا وليد شيل لينا توقيعك دا وخلينا نقفل الصفحة بتاعت كروجر دي
*

----------


## ترطيبة

*اححححححححححي ,,,, يا كروجر
*

----------


## مريخابي مشاوي

*وليد مشتاقين يا رجل 
مبروكين الكاس وعقبال كاس الابطال
*

----------


## salam

*ديالو أفضل مدافع في كشف المريخ .
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*في محادثي لي أمس مع محمد خير قلت له أن غلطت كروجر الوحيده هي عدم الاهتمام بديالو
*

----------


## الكاهلي

*[quote=أوندى;11473]ديالوا وراجى حررا شهادة وفاة كروجر الرسمية ..[/
متي الدفن !!!

hg]tkquote]
                        	*

----------


## عمر صالح

*[QUOTE=الكاهلي;11532][quote=أوندى;11473]ديالوا وراجى حررا شهادة وفاة كروجر الرسمية ..[/
متي الدفن !!!

اذكروا محاسن   موتاكم  ...
*

----------


## صلاح ابوعوف

*مكسب كبير للمريخ
                        	*

----------

